
Pinterest is limiting all search results for “coronavirus” - DyslexicAtheist
https://twitter.com/RVAwonk/status/1234963065130582019
======
cft
Pinterest is an interesting company. According to their quarterly reports
every third American adult is using it. Google trends show a completely
different picture.

~~~
thrwaway69
I can't imagine anyone using Pinterest with that awful UI/UX and shady
practices but then again, people use reddit despite all the dark patterns and
crap.

I sometimes think some users are just conditioned to bad ux/ui and if they
don't get it in another product, they forget how to use it and blame the
product for being not good.

------
thereyougo
They want people to use Pinterest and buy stuff. I guess they understood they
can't make money when people search for coronavirus

